# N-TEC control Arm Brace



## 057 (Aug 4, 2002)

Will the brace from a B-13 fit my B-14??


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I was told the B14 brace is 1/2" wider than the B13. I had to widen the spacing when installing the bar on my B13 but I couldn't tell if that was due to the bar or the accident I had many years ago with the car.


----------

